# Hello from the Philippines!



## Philippinemantids (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello, I'm from Marikina, Philippines and I'm new to mantis keeping. I have an unidentified grass mantis, which is the only mantis I have ever kept. Not much else to say, so that's it!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!  Are you thinking of trying other species eventually?


----------



## Sarah K (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Connor (Aug 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! You'll love it here


----------

